# ISO What To Do With Leftover Cocktail Sauce



## Andy M. (Jan 1, 2008)

I need your creativeness to come up with something to do with leftover cocktail sauce.  

The shrimp are gone and I have a bowl full of the sauce left that has added horseradish and a little lemon.

Any ideas?


----------



## Dodi (Jan 1, 2008)

You can use the sauce with avocado
You can make a  chicken or turkey salad and use the sauce as dressing ( add lettuce  cut very fine )
You can use the sauce with tuna and green onions ( mix tuna, the sauce and the green onions cut very small )


----------



## Constance (Jan 1, 2008)

Were people dipping shrimp into the bowl of sauce, or spooning it out onto their plates? If it has any shrimp particles in it, you need to use it immediately, or throw it away. 

Just a word to the wise.


----------



## Andy M. (Jan 1, 2008)

Dodi, thanks for the ideas.

Constance, the sauce was spooned onto plates.


----------



## Uncle Bob (Jan 1, 2008)

Add a good Mayo. Some garlic, Maybe a shot of Ketchup. Tablespoon of Mustard, Worchestershire, and Paprika. Blend it, and slowly drizzle oil to thicken like you like. 

Results....A salad dressing.. if kept refrigerated should be fine until you polish it off! (Seriously)
_____________________________________________
Or add 1 cup of Tomato juice and two cups of Vodka!!

Results....A Bloody Mary Cocktail....


----------



## QSis (Jan 1, 2008)

How about a dipping sauce for something battered and deep-fried?  Like chunks of white fish, or chicken wngs, or jalepeno poppers (BJ's sells some excellent frozen poppers).

Check out this link: Alternative Uses for Shrimp Cocktail Sauce  Thought there were some good ideas here.

Lee


----------



## Katie H (Jan 1, 2008)

Use it in meatloaf or to top meatloaf  as it cooks.


----------



## *amy* (Jan 1, 2008)

Use it as a side with crab cakes.

Add fresh chopped tomatoes &/or tomato sauce & make:

Baked ziti

Lasagna

Gazpacho

Stuffed Shells

Manicotti

Cannelloni (sp?)

Seafood Pasta Sauce

Add a can of drained clams - Linguine & clam sauce

Combine the cocktail sauce w a block of cream dish for a Dip


Chicken/Hot Wings - Pour the sauce in a crockpot with chicken breasts or wings


----------



## ErikC (Jan 2, 2008)

If there's enough of it you can add it to mashed potatoes. I love horseradish in mashed potatoes.


----------



## AllenOK (Jan 2, 2008)

Personally, I'd just get some more shrimp, and cook them.  Or, get some oysters and have a raw bar.

UB has a good idea as well.  Many years ago, I "cheated" at some remoulade by mixing equal parts cocktail and tartar sauce.  You can use that combo for crab cakes or other fried seafoods.

Speaking of fried seafood, how about cocktail instead of tartar for fish sticks?


----------



## sage™ (Jan 2, 2008)

I think it would be good on hamburgers, in a meatloaf as suggested above. Doctor it up and use as a bbq sauce.
Also I would think it will keep for a pretty long time.


----------



## Bilby (Jan 2, 2008)

I actually prefer cocktail sauce on tomatoes... and lettuce, but mainly tomatoes.  Mine doesn't have horseradish in though.


----------



## Andy M. (Jan 2, 2008)

Some geat ideas!

Thanks everyone.


----------



## Jeff G. (Jan 2, 2008)

Add mayo or miracle whip, Worcestershire sauce and a little tabasco and it makes an interesting potato chip dip. 

Add pickle relish and mayo and have a spicy tartar sauce for fish.


----------

